# Steps 3/19/15



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Worked the Edge and Nipple without a hit. After consulting Garmin> Weather> Fishing, we decided to seek warm water. Headed out to the Steps and found 76 degree bluewater. Worked a break and found this Cow. First trip for the 2015 Season. First bite. First Land. Looking forward to the Big Bills and Wahoo this Season!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Way to break the ice!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Hell yes....fine eating... I bet seeing that blue water made you very happy what no Hoos?
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

The funny thing is the Garmin Fish list for that area was-

Blue Marlin
White Marlin
Bluefin Tuna
Yellowfin Tuna
Blackfin Tuna
Wahoo


So what do we land? A Cow! Hey Siirius XM, ya might want to update that list LOL!

Lot's of rips and breaks at the Steps. So smooth we could run 42mph all day, any direction.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

That's the way to get it done. Good going.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Dam!


----------



## Yellow fever 23 (May 25, 2013)

Nice job, Capt.!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

looks like a lot of pure white filets. good job.
how ya gonna cook it?

jack


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks like a great day on the water. Not to mention dinner....congrats.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Good job Dave. We will be spending allot more time out there this years as the Edge was so bad last year


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice work, makes me want to go.


----------



## Wicked rods (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice fish. That's a good way to start the fishing season.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice mahi, thank you for the report. Itching to go after looking at your pictures...


----------

